
Crunchy - Python Tutorials in the Browser - mattmcknight
http://code.google.com/p/crunchy/
======
akl
I wonder if the project devs have thought of putting an instance of this up
for the world? There's a solid version of this for ruby
(<http://tryruby.hobix.com/>) I direct people to when they ask about the
language, I'd like to see more "try this programming language on the spot"
type setups available, it's a shame I can't host them myself.

~~~
seiji
"Try this programming language on the spot" with wide open public access is
something I've been working on recently. I hope you'll like the results when
it's released.

~~~
timb
<http://codepad.org/> does something like that. It seems handy for trying out
small bits of code.

~~~
zackattack
OMG! This is so awesome!

~~~
hugs
I agree. So much so that back when I first saw it last year, I sought out
Steven Hazel (codepad.org's creator), and successfully convinced him to join
my startup as co-founder at Sauce Labs. Codepad's tech is uber-cool. :-)

------
drawkbox
<http://shell.appspot.com/> for python

[http://ironpython.codeplex.com/Wiki/View.aspx?title=Silverli...](http://ironpython.codeplex.com/Wiki/View.aspx?title=SilverlightInteractiveSession)
\- for interactive shell for IronPython and IronRuby in Silverlight.

